# Pleasant Grove's Manila Creek Park



## Dr. Decoy (May 4, 2008)

I thought that this was to open to the public last year. Drove by today and still has PARK CLOSED signs everywhere. Anyone know what going on with this?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I haven't even seen the place. What part of PG?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

One of the landowners is suing the city. They were ready to open it up and everything and he filed his lawsuit. Been going on for almost a year now. DWR planted fish and everything.


----------

